# European plug adaptor



## BarryH (22 May 2020)

I've waited four weeks for a new Chihiros light to arrive all the way from Hong Kong, now it's here but unfortunately they sent the wrong plug with it.  Can anyone advise if it's possible to get some kind of an adaptor that will allow me to use the European plug with our UK sockets?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 May 2020)

Something like this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/European...578214?hash=item5b5d22afa6:g:go8AAOSw17legO4y


----------



## BarryH (22 May 2020)

Thanks for the reply Tim. Do you know if the EU power supply is the same as that in the UK? Is it as simple as using an adaptor between the EU and UK plugs?

The light unit itself works fine, I tried it with the power supply from one of my other Chihiros lights.


----------



## hypnogogia (22 May 2020)

BarryH said:


> Thanks for the reply Tim. Do you know if the EU power supply is the same as that in the UK? Is it as simple as using an adaptor between the EU and UK plugs?
> 
> The light unit itself works fine, I tried it with the power supply from one of my other Chihiros lights.


Yes, the power supply is the same, so you can safely run it with a plug adapter.


----------



## BarryH (22 May 2020)

Tim, Hypnogogia, thanks for the help, I'll order an adaptor. Should be OK until the people in Hong Kong get their act together and sent the right plug.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 May 2020)

I've had one on my Twinstar Nano for years. I always thought of it as a permanent solution. So will be fine either way


----------



## milla (22 May 2020)

Thats whats supplied by ehiem on products sold to uk market.  Screwed on semi permanent.


----------



## Nuno Gomes (23 May 2020)

For most power adapters you don't even need a converter. If your AC cable detaches from the adapter brick you can just head to a store that sells computer related stuff and get a new cable with the right socket.


----------



## BarryH (23 May 2020)

Nuno Gomes said:


> For most power adapters you don't even need a converter. If your AC cable detaches from the adapter brick you can just head to a store that sells computer related stuff and get a new cable with the right socket.


Unfortunately, the one one the light I received is one complete unit.


----------



## zozo (23 May 2020)

This one from  the link @Tim Harrison  posted.. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Travel-Adapter-Plug-Converter-EU-Europe-European-2-Pin-To-UK-3-Pin/124164741532?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20160323102634&meid=0a7c576d2587438dbd65919148ec5e8f&pid=100623&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=392404578214&itm=124164741532&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1





And actually this one will do too, it's a grounded version, but the non grounded plugs fit..
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/European-Euro-EU-Schuko-2-Pin-to-UK-3-Pin-Plug-Adaptor-Travel-Mains-Adapter/131964632089?_trkparms=aid=1110001&algo=SPLICE.SIM&ao=1&asc=20160323102634&meid=0a7c576d2587438dbd65919148ec5e8f&pid=100623&rk=3&rkt=5&mehot=pp&sd=392404578214&itm=131964632089&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1

Maybe better for unknown future purpose.  And it might fit the PSU better too...


----------



## Andrew C (24 May 2020)

I just ordered one of these from RS Components for my ONF Nano they have loads of options, sometimes too many to get your head around! I have an account so I get free next day delivery which helps, their super quick at getting things out to you as well. 

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/trav...39393631333426&searchHistory={"enabled":true}


----------



## BarryH (26 May 2020)

Thanks for all the help. Really appreciated. I finally managed to get it through to the seller in Hong Kong that they had sent the wrong plug with the light. In the finish I had to send the photo in the post above for them to see it was a EU plug and not one for the UK. Even with all their apologies and promise to send a proper plug, I guess I'll still have to wait a further four weeks for it to arrive.

Hopefully the suggestions on here will at least enable me to get the light up and running in the meantime.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 May 2020)

Or you can always do what I do, stick a pencil in the top hole of the extension lead to and plug that in straight!


----------



## Witcher (27 May 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Or you can always do what I do, stick a pencil in the top hole of the extension lead to and plug that in straight!



This is my preferred option and I do it this any time it's needed.


----------

